# Expelled - No Intelligence Allowed



## Scott (Aug 23, 2007)

New movie / documentary coming out - Expelled - No Intelligence Allowed


----------



## bradofshaw (Aug 23, 2007)

Anybody? Anybody? ... Bueller?


----------



## Answerman (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good. We also need some movies made exposing the inherent anti-Christian censorship in History, Philosophy, Politics...

I hope this next generation will start to wake up and start exposing and even making fun of unbelieving thought for what it really is, a suppression of the truth in unrighteousness.

Doing this through a movie medium is brilliant. I have had a family for 9 years now, and so far the only movie that we have went to see was The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe. If movies like are starting to be made, I may start going to movie theaters more often than every 10 years or so.


----------

